# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  Easy-JTAG 1.0.90.0 Daily Update - ONE click EFS repair, First in the world

## mohamed73

*Easy-JTAG 1.0.90.0 Daily Update - ONE click EFS repair, First in the world*   *Easy-JTAG 1.0.90.0 Daily Update - ONE click EFS REPAIR, First in the world   We glad present you new function called "ONE CLICK EFS REPAIR"
Now you no need play with adress, size, etc. 
Just download files for example i9100 file named. I9100_EFS_v1.0.rcp
and write to phone via JTAG connection in 1click.
Dont forget you can repair EFS only (null null imei) and this method work only on 100% working phone  hardware.   Added : 
- support GT-i9100 (One click EFS repair ) - first in the world via JTAG* *- support GT-S8500 (One click EFS repair ) - first in the world via JTAG* *- support GT-S8600 (One click EFS repair ) - first in the world via JTAG   Via JTAG connection:
- support SAMSUNG GT-S6310N (Read/Write,OneClickRepair)
- support NOKIA LUMIA 620 (Read/Write,OneClickRepair) 
Via direct emmc connection:
- support SAMSUNG GT-P3113 (read/write via emmc direct) - first in the word*  _p.s - files will be visible on support in few hours. New updates on the way. EMMC-tool pro in final testing stage_

----------

